# "hpSuppliesTool" quit unexpectedly



## Terre (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay ... now when I try to print something, before it will go to my printer, I get the pop-up box:

"The application hpSuppliesTool quit unexpectedly.

Mac OS X and other applications are not affected.

Click Relaunch to launch the application again. Click Report to see more details or send a report to Apple."

When I hit 'Relaunch' ... the pop-up box disappears and nothing else happens.

Help, please?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you running with an admin account? Also, if you create a new user account and print from there to the printer, do you have the same error (including the issue from your other thread)?


----------

